# Found a kitten today



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

I woke up this morning thinking that the sea gulls were much more louder than usual. I then realized that it might be a cat.

So everyone was still asleep in the house around 8 when I snuck outside to just look around. We have a neighbor that has a rotting shed. I have seen kittens come and go.

Usually you don't get anywhere near them. So I walked around to the other side of the neighbors property where there is a parkett. The sheds against a chain link fence.

The meowing had stopped when I got outside but when I walked by I heard it again. I looked down to the shed's rotting red siding and saw a little cat's eye through the boards. I tried to wedge it open more for the thing to get out but he wouldnt budge.

I ended up having to work my way between the fence and the shed, rip out a bit of the wood and I pulled this little cat out. It looks like it got stuck between the wall of the shed.

It was soaked, shivering and not moving much. So I popped the little thing in my jacket and brought it home.

I am sadly not allowed to keep it... I have to take the kitter to the progress shelter sometime today. It is so sweet and friendly but it does need a vet trip of course.

Here is a quick pic, all dry and happy. 









I am so attached already... *sigh* I hope they find a great home for it.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Cute little thing. Maybe it wandered away from it's owner, they are masters of escape when they want to get out. You could try to post some flyers around to see if someone lost their pet. It looks like it is healthy and well taken care of.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

so precious. I hope it finds a loving and warm home.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish I had the time to post stuff up but we cannot keep it ourselves. My husband is pushing me to get it to the shelter before it closes today. 

I am trying to find someone to take it.. I might have some luck. We already have two cats or we would keep it. It has a swollen bum, so it might have parasites and the like. It does need attention as soon as we can get it.

Aside from that, everything is perfect with it.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Did you find someone responsible to take care of her? I found a kitten a few years back and the department that controls my area was animal control. They took her but when I called, they were scheduling her to be put down because she had pneumonia. I hope this doesnt happen to this kitten  I paid the vet bill for the other kitten and it got adopted because I'm allergic to cats. Was just concerned about the one you found. Hopefully you can find a good home for her.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I wish I had the time to post stuff up but we cannot keep it ourselves. My husband is pushing me to get it to the shelter before it closes today.
> 
> I am trying to find someone to take it.. I might have some luck. We already have two cats or we would keep it. It has a swollen bum, so it might have parasites and the like. It does need attention as soon as we can get it.
> 
> Aside from that, everything is perfect with it.


Try contacting a cat rescue in your area rather than the shelter. Toronto Animal Control may put it down rather than spend any money to get it healthy enough to be adopted.
Good for you on the rescue.
--
Paul


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Bless you for doing that! Im saying a prayer for this kitty that somone somewhere will give it a home.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Unfortunately I only had till 6 that day. I took the kitter to the progress animal shelter. I have a friend at work who asked about the kitty and I told her where I took it. She said it was a good place there.

I really really hope they don't hurt it. I would be heart broken. My husband wanted it out of the house only because he knows just how attached I was getting to it.

The lady at the shelter thought it was my cat. I told her the story.. lol but I don't know if they believed me. It was very clean and fed because I had been taking care of the thing all day.

I wished I could have kept it but my husband and I had already been fighting all day about it. :/

I will call wed to make sure it will be okay, thx for your help you guys. I wish I had more time to find a proper place to take the kitty.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Next time if you can't find a home for the kittens, I got contact to a loving family that will accept kittens and you can visit them too 

*Only when your out of option (eg. if the shelter doesn't take it in or the shelter is closed)


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice of you to take the kitten in. Too bad your husband wont allow it. Hopefully the kitten will get a good home and that it is healthy.


----------

